# Centre Gauge



## Hawkeye (Dec 17, 2013)

Since most operations done on a lathe require the cutting tool to be set  accurately on the centre line of the spindle, it is useful to have a  gauge to help with that setup. I found a plate in my stock that can sit  on the ways and measures within 0.001" over the whole surface. This  gives me a good base on which to place the gauge.

The base is just a disk of 5/8" thick steel that I had picked up at the  scrap yard. I faced the bottom, with a recess in the middle to let it  sit flat on the reference plate.


 

The rest of the gauge consists of a rod and a pointer. The pointer is  adjusted so that the bottom is even with the centre of the spindle. This  surface can then be used to set the cutting edge of the tool. The  wooden object to the right is a cradle I made to support the chuck  (especially the 10") when putting it on or taking it off the spindle.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 17, 2013)

Neat job Mike.

Cheers Phil


----------



## unioncreek (Dec 19, 2013)

I just use my small machinist ruler held vertically between the cutter and the piece I'm turning.  It's always on top of my lathe and only takes a second to check to make sure your on level.

Bob


----------



## road (Dec 29, 2013)

I got bored and made this today. seen it on a youtube from Kilroy. 
easy to make simple to use. 
Fun project.


----------

